# Well, I have started



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

to clean out and organize my attic in preperation of moving to a new house with no usable attic space. The house i have now, i am able to use the attic as another room, so all my craft stuff is up there. I went through, cleaned out, packed, and took pics until my camera went dead. Now i just have to list the things i want to sell, and finish going through the others.

Ugg, so not looking forward to this!

I just may move all the kids winter clothing over to the other house. And all the things that we use seasonally.

Anyone want to come and :help:?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be right over! Feel free to load all that yarn and all those patterns right into my trunk!

While you are packing up the winter clothing, go through and remove all the stuff that's too small. Donate or sell that now to get it out of your stock and free up some space. Then grab some bed risers so you can fit each childs' off season clothing in totes under their own beds! use the remaining space under the foot of the bed and put in a shoe cubby. All will be hidden by the dust ruffle and stay out of your precious closet space! Then it's as simple as swapping the winter clothes for the summer clothes at the appropriate time and putting the totes back!

Seriously, I'd love to come by and help you out. I have no emotional attachment to anything you own, so it's much easier for me. I wish I was closer to you! Good luck, I know preparing to move is such a pain in the behind!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Luckily, we own both homes so we can move at our own pace. The kids will be moving from twin beds to doubles, so that will give me some more space under the beds. Right now the difficult thing is getting the kids to pair down their toys. I go through their clothing reguarly, as well as mine, but i can usually only get them to go through the toys once or twice a year.

They have things that they have not played with for at least a year, but don't want to get rid of if because of who gave it to them.

I wish you were closer to.

I am keeping all the wool yarns, but getting rid of most of the acylics.

I also realized exctly how much roving i have.

I need to get my but in gear with spinning as well.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Check in with your local girl scout troops and 4h clubs. You may be able to donate all that acrylic yarn and get a tax deduction out of it!


----------

